# Topics > Robotics > Balancing robots >  Balancing Cube, D'Andrea Group Testbeds, ETH Zurich, Zurich, Switzerland

## Airicist

Home Pages:

idsc.ethz.ch/Research_DAndrea/Cube

Raffaello D'Andrea

----------


## Airicist

Balancing Cube
December 8, 2011

----------


## Airicist

The Balancing Cube at Lake Zurich 

 Uploaded on Sep 18, 2009




> The Balancing Cube, balancing on one of its corners.
> (Video taken by Sergei Lupashin.)
> Measurements from six inertial measurement units (IMUs) on the cube are used to estimate the tilt of the body. The three lower modules use this information to shift their weight such that the cube balances.

----------

